# Felting horse hair? How to clean?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting.

Can making felt from hair be easily explained?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess you maybe be able to wet felt it, but I 'm pretty sure it wouldn't needle felt.

they used to use horse hair to stuff couches.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Years ago they made felt saddle pads by stuffing a burlap bag full of horsehair, sewing it shut, and using it under the saddle for a pad til it was "finished". But then, horses were ridden for hours every day.


----------

